# NT - breaking the biker stereotype



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2011)

Since being re-introduced to the biker lifestyle, I've noticed that most owners of cruiser style bikes of the bigger size - to each their own. I often get odd looks when I tell people that I ride a monster cruiser. They expect me to be a sport bike type. Nope ... just a cruiser.

So to keep up with my dreaded, tattooed, pierced biker image, I thought I'd start a journal where I can ask questions ... possibly get feedback and generally just have a place where I can rant every few months.

I don't really have a program. Way back when I was last on, there was one fellow doing his sets with 10 second intervals - I've adopted this for now. 

I do the push-pull ideal. I three for 3 exercises per body part. 

So ... with the all-over-the-chart intro, let it begin.


----------



## beeazy (Mar 3, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Since being re-introduced to the biker lifestyle, I've noticed that most owners of cruiser style bikes of the bigger size - to each their own. I often get odd looks when I tell people that I ride a monster cruiser. They expect me to be a sport bike type. Nope ... just a cruiser.
> 
> So to keep up with my dreaded, tattooed, pierced biker image, I thought I'd start a journal where I can ask questions ... possibly get feedback and generally just have a place where I can rant every few months.
> 
> ...




Pics of said bike? 

and good luck brah


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2011)

its about time to stop lurking and put down some roots again, brotha!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2011)

beeazy ... here is said cruiser 

Burner ... figured I might as well setup shop.


----------



## basskiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice ride.. I have a putter myself .. 86 soft tail custom


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice bike. 

While your taking requests, how about hot wife on the bike. 

I like your simplified workout plan as well. Glad you started a journal so we can all give you a hard time.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2011)

omerta ... here was the latest at a bike show


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2011)

Why workouts go something like this (push/pull/rest/push/pull/rest/rest and repeat)
Push
Squats or stepups - 1 warmup set and 3 sets
leg press 
Incline bench db or barbell
decline bench db or barbell
db or cable flies
db presses
tricep pushdowns
standing tricep incline

Pull
hamstring curls seated
deadlifts
cable rows
cable pulldowns or weights pullups
side lateral raises
front lateral raises
db curls


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> While your taking requests, how about hot wife on the bike.


 


naturaltan said:


> omerta ... here was the latest at a bike show


 
Very nice. I like how you ask and you shall receive. 




















_Hmmm.....what can I ask for???_


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2011)

sup NT.  glad to see you posting again


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice cleav.... uh, I mean bike!

Great having you posting your workouts again NT.  If I recall, you have Yellowmoomba type pull up strength, which is a big compliment!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Very nice. I like how you ask and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> _Hmmm.....what can I ask for???_



give give give ...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2011)

PreMier said:


> sup NT.  glad to see you posting again



Thanks P ... 



JerseyDevil said:


> Nice cleav.... uh, I mean bike!
> 
> Great having you posting your workouts again NT.  If I recall, you have Yellowmoomba type pull up strength, which is a big compliment!



hehe ... 

He was the one who pushed me to doing those pullups. Doing the 10 rests has me cutting my weights I use down a lot - but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice ride - hot wife - you've got it made!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Katt ... I am pretty lucky.


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

i wish katt and i would get a cool bike for cruizen on, but i dont think i would look very good riding on the back....


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> omerta ... here was the latest at a bike show


 
 Great pic and your definately a lucky man.


----------



## beeazy (Mar 4, 2011)

is that a yamaha? they got nice bikes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2011)

Looooooook at this............a journal from NT     I haven't seen one of these since..................I can't remember.   Where are you going to stick in the boxing workouts?

AWESOME BIKE!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

the other half said:


> i wish katt and i would get a cool bike for cruizen on, but i dont think i would look very good riding on the back....


 here's a nutty idea....get .....two. one for each...


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2011)

so..... where are the workouts NT???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, after 21 posts a workout would be nice


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah, after 21 posts a workout would be nice


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2011)

katt said:


> so..... where are the workouts NT???





JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah, after 21 posts a workout would be nice





yellowmoomba said:


>



Workouts ... hmmm.  

Saturday - pull
deads
135 X 10
225 x 8
225 x 6
225 x 5

hamstring curls
90 x 8
90 x 7
90 x 5

wide grip pull ups
bw x 25 - 3 sets

wide grip row
150 x 8
150 x 7
150 x 7

bent over db rows
80 x 8 - 3 sets

Upright row
70 x 8 - 3 sets

side lateral raises
25 x 8 - 3 sets

seated incline db curls
35 x 10 - 3 sets

standing db curls
45 x 8
45 x 6
45 x 5

Doing the 10 second between sets really gets me in and out of the gym in a hurry. I have no desire to be the biggest/strongest (good thing because I'm a small guy in general -  ) so I'm there to keep toned. 

Not sure if this a good idea, but I change things up to keep my interest up. I was thinking about switching a 10 second push/pull week with a heavy push/pull week - thoughts?

So, the guy here that got me to ready myself for a 8k race, is leaving the company. Chances of him emailing me or keeping in touch with me is slight, so I'll go back to running for the sake of running - possibly once/twice a week.

Saturday, the guy I make fun of (to myself) because of his gym attire and his poser after lifting, comes up out of the blue and askes, what did you think about a bike from the bike show? A little amazed, I said I didn't see it but thought there were some good looking bikes there. And as I usually hear, I got the I've ridden on sport bikes and gone 200+mph and wheelies ... blah blah blah ... now I'm on a Harley and it's not as fast, but faster than all the cruisers out there. I chuckled to myself and let him carry on as I tuned him out and carried on with my workout. He's gonna roll up on the mighty Raider and find himself remembering my license plate.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2011)

beeazy said:


> is that a yamaha? they got nice bikes



Yes sir ... a Yamaha Raider. With it lowered, it has a mean stance - love it. As soon as we can get some above 0 temps here, I'm going to fire up the beast.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice workout NT.

How was the weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2011)

omerta ... the workouts seem tough to me with the 10 second rest period. I've never been real strong nor big, but this really kicks my ass. 

Weekend I tinkered with the fuel controller for my motorbike. Might look at adding Nitrous to it and this is an intricle part. Also started taking pieces off that I had painted and will get them powder coated. Hate chrome, love black ... hehe

How was your weekend?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh no much here, just ran errands to all the places that aren't open on sunday's. 

Then yesterday was just time to relax and vegetate watching tv since it rained most of the day. 

If I ever get a bike I'll be alot like you, I'd be tinkering all the time with this or that. 

And I agree powder coating is the way to go. Much more smooth and clean looking.


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad you posted a workout


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2011)

Go me!


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

my dad has a harley, 93 something. has the high handle bars, cant think of the name of them, but anyway, he is the same way, just straight black except for the lights and a bit of chrome.

hey we are doing a 12k, in the first of may, you can train with us. i just did my first outside run.
3.6 miles. in 31 minutes, im thinkin, i forgot to check when i started, but checked after .7 miles. and it took me 24 minutes to finish.

good looking workout, gotta love the short rest periods. we used to do a program, full body, 17 exercises, 1 set each and it took about 35 minutes.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 7, 2011)

nice raider. i gotta '10 1600. lowered new leather v&h 2 2 chopper exhaust and the best thing i ever did was get the v&h fuel pak and hypercharger. fast as shit smoke by buddy raider and like you said every pos harley on the road! how about some progress pics


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2011)

the other half said:


> my dad has a harley, 93 something. has the high handle bars, cant think of the name of them, but anyway, he is the same way, just straight black except for the lights and a bit of chrome.
> 
> hey we are doing a 12k, in the first of may, you can train with us. i just did my first outside run.
> 3.6 miles. in 31 minutes, im thinkin, i forgot to check when i started, but checked after .7 miles. and it took me 24 minutes to finish.
> ...



I was supposed to run an 8k in April, but like I said, I probably won't hear from him. Then we were going to do a 21k where it was more in his world, but again, most likely won't happen.

I find at 44, I need a goal or something to push me to do something. My vainity keeps me in the gym, but to run, there has to be a goal. lol

I picked this up from a member since long gone. It keeps me toned and gets me in and out of the gym quickly.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> nice raider. i gotta '10 1600. lowered new leather v&h 2 2 chopper exhaust and the best thing i ever did was get the v&h fuel pak and hypercharger. fast as shit smoke by buddy raider and like you said every pos harley on the road! how about some progress pics



Thanks ... really diggin it. I picked up a PC-V over the winter and have added a big air kit. May look at adding nitrous to the bike just for kicks. You got a pic of your bike?

Progress pics ... I've progressed to where I need to be. Not looking to get bigger, just need to ensure that I can still comfortably take the shirt off during the summer runs. Still makes me laugh the number of honks and whistles I get when I run ... and then the older folks giving me space because they know the scary tattooed dreaded one needs his _space_


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> I've never been real strong nor big, but this really kicks my ass.


 I call shenanigans....
this from the guy who can/could do pull ups...BW+90lbs.....I've not see too many people do that....just saying.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Progress pics ... I've progressed to where I need to be. Not looking to get bigger, just need to ensure that I can still comfortably take the shirt off during the summer runs. Still makes me laugh the number of honks and whistles I get when I run ... and then the older folks giving me space because they know the scary tattooed dreaded one needs his _space_


 
I think he meant of your bike. 

Damn you guys make me want a bike now. Plus with gas being outragous it would save me $$. But I think the family would kill me.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2011)

I tend to use a lot of gas because I love the sound ... twisting the throttle on a 1900cc engine is TOO much fun.

Hopefully because my physical progress won't be picture worthy. hehe


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I call shenanigans....
> this from the guy who can/could do pull ups...BW+90lbs.....I've not see too many people do that....just saying.



That was because I am of a lighter weight ... wasn't nor am I strong in any other kind of lift.


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> I need a goal or something to push me to do something. My vanity keeps me in the gym, but to run, there has to be a goal.
> 
> .



Exactly the same with TOH and I... we have to have a vacation planned, race, or something to keep us there.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2011)

Not sure what I'll be doing in the running arena.

So, I think I have TOO much fear for any ache I come across lifting. I started my push workout yesterday with squats. Did a set of 10 with 135. It went ok. Added 50 and did 4 and felt a twinge in my knee ... so I such it down. This then usually affects my entire workout. I really need to be in a good/positive mindset to have a good workout. The twinge in the knee can sometimes grow into a ache in my shoulder (in my mind). I usually just go through the motions on these days.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice work on the pullups - 3 sets of 25 !!  How much do you weigh these days?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2011)

I am making an attempt to get to 175 ... I'm at 170 currently


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> So, I think I have TOO much fear for any ache I come across lifting. I started my push workout yesterday with squats. Did a set of 10 with 135. It went ok. Added 50 and did 4 and felt a twinge in my knee ... so I such it down. This then usually affects my entire workout. I really need to be in a good/positive mindset to have a good workout. The twinge in the knee can sometimes grow into a ache in my shoulder (in my mind). I usually just go through the motions on these days.


 
Big bad biker had a booboo on his knee. 

Just kidding, I just couldn't resist. But yes your overthinking it, suck it up and move on. 

Good job stopping when you got the twinge but that doesn't mean you should let it affect any other exercise. That's like that kid who gets hit in the head in basketball, but then limps off the court. I'll never understand that.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Not sure what I'll be doing in the running arena.
> 
> So, I think I have TOO much fear for any ache I come across lifting. I started my push workout yesterday with squats. Did a set of 10 with 135. It went ok. Added 50 and did 4 and felt a twinge in my knee ... so I such it down. This then usually affects my entire workout. I really need to be in a good/positive mindset to have a good workout. The twinge in the knee can sometimes grow into a ache in my shoulder (in my mind). I usually just go through the motions on these days.



dude, you must be getting old


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Big bad biker had a booboo on his knee.
> 
> Just kidding, I just couldn't resist. But yes your overthinking it, suck it up and move on.
> 
> Good job stopping when you got the twinge but that doesn't mean you should let it affect any other exercise. That's like that kid who gets hit in the head in basketball, but then limps off the court. I'll never understand that.





PreMier said:


> dude, you must be getting old



It's really just a cop out and I know that. Sometimes I just don't want to be there and use any ache as a reason to just do the bare minimum and get home.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

heh.....remember when I had my CBR....nice, spring day...rode to the gym...in between sets that I could not get into...look at the bike...I swear it was looking back at me...begging me to take it into the mountains....good ride.

You know your body amigo. If it is something you feel you can push thru....go for it. if not, do what you did and save it for the next time.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> heh.....remember when I had my CBR....nice, spring day...rode to the gym...in between sets that I could not get into...look at the bike...I swear it was looking back at me...begging me to take it into the mountains....good ride.



I do that all the time when at work. Sometimes I park in the back and the bike draws attention, so I'm like a smoker ... every 1/2 hour I peek outside.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 13, 2011)

*arrggh*

And today is the reason I don't try to get max lifts. Though I would see if my bench was where is was years ago. I decided to the decline bench. 

135lb X 2 ... carry on
185lb X 2 ... still go, move on
205lb X 2 ... thought I was good, find a spotter to try another 20lbs
225lb ... I said I MIGHT be good for 1 or 2 reps, so if you could spot, that would be great. He seemed to have a grasp on the spot idea. Opps. So I ask for a lift off and say watch. I lower it down fine, but as try to push it up, my arms give out and I slowly lower the bar. Being as heavy as it was for me, it slowly lands on my neck. Here is the problem I have ... it never should have gotten that far. When I spot I am over top of the person and have my hands underneath the bar IN CASE something goes wrong or someone's arms GIVE OUT and need the SPOT they requested. 

Sigh ... it was so much better when I was younger and living with my gym partner. No issues ... both understood what was expected.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## naturaltan (Mar 13, 2011)

Good looking car


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 13, 2011)

the other half said:


> my dad has a harley, 93 something. has the high handle bars, cant think of the name of them, but anyway, he is the same way, just straight black except for the lights and a bit of chrome.
> 
> hey we are doing a 12k, in the first of may, you can train with us. i just did my first outside run.
> 3.6 miles. in 31 minutes, im thinkin, i forgot to check when i started, but checked after .7 miles. and it took me 24 minutes to finish.
> ...



Ape hangers are what the handlbars are called.

Ok ... let me know your training schedule and I'll be right down there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey NT... I didn't realize you were 44, I thought you were in your thirties.  You are kickin ass partner, your pullups are killer!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey NT... I didn't realize you were 44, I thought you were in your thirties.  You are kickin ass partner, your pullups are killer!



How time flies ... yep, 45 this year. YM influenced me to get the numbers up. It's the one exercise I excel at (I think only because of my body weight - but no one needs to know that)


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> 135lb X 2 ... carry on
> 185lb X 2 ... still go, move on
> 205lb X 2 ... thought I was good, find a spotter to try another 20lbs
> 225lb ... I said I MIGHT be good for 1 or 2 reps, so if you could spot, that would be great. He seemed to have a grasp on the spot idea. Opps. So I ask for a lift off and say watch. I lower it down fine, but as try to push it up, my arms give out and I slowly lower the bar. Being as heavy as it was for me, it slowly lands on my neck. Here is the problem I have ... it never should have gotten that far. When I spot I am over top of the person and have my hands underneath the bar IN CASE something goes wrong or someone's arms GIVE OUT and need the SPOT they requested.
> ...


 
Glad you didn't get hurt. This is the exact reason I hate the idea of a spotter unless they are a training partner. I don't mind helping out others but can't stand the idea of them not paying attention.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Glad you didn't get hurt. This is the exact reason I hate the idea of a spotter unless they are a training partner. I don't mind helping out others but can't stand the idea of them not paying attention.



It was pretty scary wondering when/if he was going to react. Yeah, no more asking strangers for a spot. 10 years without an issue, but it only takes on time like this to make you think twice about it.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2011)

biker stereotype is they dont update their journal..


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

Bikers keeping diaries is a new one to me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2011)

PreMier said:


> biker stereotype is they dont update their journal..



He's busy doing sets of 25 pullups   No time to post.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 12, 2011)

PreMier said:


> biker stereotype is they dont update their journal..





yellowmoomba said:


> He's busy doing sets of 25 pullups   No time to post.



Oh yeah ... updating the journal. Been busy trying to coax the missus back to the gym. Nothing has changed expect I'm starting to push myself again. There is no magic number I want to lift, just keep lifting more.



Chill said:


> Bikers keeping diaries is a new one to me.



Yep ... because most that I know don't know where a gym is


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2011)

NT! 
good to see ya, brotha!

Ya know...as far as spotters go....having not having a workout partner for years...if I ask someone to spot me, I tell them exactly how I want to be spotted: hands on. Lift off. only help if weight stops going up. and then, only enough to get it moving again....

Good to see ya!
I watched The Green Hornet the other night. awful movie....funny parts....but glad I only paid 2 bucks at the haji mart for it. But! Kato had a kick ass VROD. Kinda reminded me of you. ya know...with out the uh...tan....and long hair.


----------

